
Facebook's Android contingency plan - lladnar
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebooks-android-contingency-plan-2016-1?op=1
======
ocdtrekkie
This is just smart business. Any time a company is heavily hinged on another
company, in a manner which that other company could change a policy and or
block them at any time, it's key to have a plan for a way forward.

Companies like Zynga, for example, have to be really prepared for how they'll
handle potentially hostile changes in policy at Facebook, where much of their
platform resides.

With so many companies relying on Apple's App Store or Google's Play Store for
distribution, it's amazing how few have a plan to deal with their potential
removal from either. A lot of banned mobile developers end up just folding in
completely if they lose access to one of those distribution methods.

